# BEWARE OF THIS SHAMPOO



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OHMIGOD! I gave Toby a bath this morning and decided to use Bobbi Panter shampoo. I received this shampoo as a gift from a pet store. I've had it for several months and never tried it. This shampoo is supposed only sold in upscale pet boutiques. Anyway, I gave him a bath as usual and all was fine. 

Later on in the day, I decided to trim him, so we sat on the floor and I went at it. After I finished, I noticed that his left eye was tearing something awful (his whole left side of his face was soaking wet) and he would not open his eye! I have never seen him do this before. So I waited a bit (15 minutes), thinking I had maybe gotten some hair in his eye. Nope, he was in complete discomfort--pawing at his eye, tearing, rubbing his little face in the carpet.









I decided to just go to the vet. 

So we head off to the vet, I walk in, the vet sees him and immediately says, "Was he groomed recently?" I say that he was and she says, "I bet it is a shampoo burn."

So she and the tech take him into the back and put some drops in his eye (turing his eye an alien green color). She then calls me back to show me the burn! It burnt the first two layers of his eye off!










































I can only imagine the pain he had to of been/be in!!!























So we left with some eye drops (an antibiotic) and some eye cream.

I am so freaking p*ssed!























Who the h*ell would make a shampoo that would burn a dog's eye?!?!?! I am super careful not to get the shampoo in his eye, so I am guessing that a tiny amount must have gotten in his eye. Can you imagine the damage that would have happened if I hadn't been so careful???

Anyway, when we got home I called the store that gave us the shampoo and told them. I have also put in a call to the Bobbi Panter Company. She is going to get an earful when I get a hold of her!

I tried to take a picture of Toby's green eye, but he is in pain and I didn't want to keep bothering him. 

Here is his eye...









Here's what the bottles look like...


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

How awful!









I hope the vet has given you some eye ointment to use prior to shampooing. It is also sold over-the-counter alongside most dog pharmacy items (usually you can use terramycin ointment).

Always put protectant into dogs eyes prior to shampooing, even if using so called tearless shampoo. They're all soaps and they can all burn if they get in the eyes.

The green is simply a staining agent that allows the doctor to see any abrasions on the cornea.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my word, poor Toby. It makes me feel so bad for him. I never heard of that shampoo before, but I will remember it now. Hope Toby feels better very quickly. Poor baby!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OH NO!! that's horrible!!







POOR TOBY!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg poor Toby







I would be giving that woman a serve too. I wonder how much Ammonium Laurel Suphate she used because that is a chemical and is only included to aid in the lathering of the shampoo and if she has used too much it will burn the eyes.
I sure hope poor little Toby feels better real soon


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

how scary!! that really upsets me. imagine someone who doesnt wash their dog or know as much as you washes their dog, doesnt care if shampoo gets in their eyes thinking that there's nothing wrong. i think they should make all dog shampoo tearless or something cuz its just not right. i mean, i even get shampoo into MY eyes every now and then...and im human. a dog is so much harder to control

give toby kisses from me!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

any dog shampoo can do this..i dont think it has to do with the brand it is...ive seen this happen many times with dogs going to the groomers and coming into us for eye probs. that is why it is important to avoid getting soap in the eyes and protect them with mineral oil. i hope toby feels better soon!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, poor Toby. I'm so glad you went to the vet quickly. Thanks for telling us about it too. hope he is back to normal very soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IMG, that picture of poor Toby breaks my heart! I'm so glad you took him to the vet right away!

I checked the shampoos I have here and they all contain Ammonium Laurel Suphate except for my Absolutely Natural shampoo. That's the only one I ever use on Lady's face and topknot (in case some drips down).

http://estore.websitepros.com/1449940/Detail.bok?no=1

Poor poor Toby!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Nicole I'm so sorry that happened to Toby! Poor baby I hope his little eye feels better soon. I always use the tearless on Perri's face, but maybe I should look into getting the mineral oil Jaimie mentioned. Where would I get that Jaimie? Any certain brands anyone recommends?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Toby!!! I'm so sorry this happened! Will be praying the meds the vet gave will clear it up quickly and no permanent damage done!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Oh Nicole I'm so sorry that happened to Toby! Poor baby I hope his little eye feels better soon. I always use the tearless on Perri's face, but maybe I should look into getting the mineral oil Jaimie mentioned. Where would I get that Jaimie? Any certain brands anyone recommends?[/B]


just plain jane mineral oil is all u need


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> Oh Nicole I'm so sorry that happened to Toby! Poor baby I hope his little eye feels better soon. I always use the tearless on Perri's face, but maybe I should look into getting the mineral oil Jaimie mentioned. Where would I get that Jaimie? Any certain brands anyone recommends?[/B]


I was going to ask Jaimie the same thing....


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry Toby had to endure this.







Thanks for sharing and I hope Toby feels better soon.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Poor Toby, one million kisses to get better soon xoxoxoxo Nanci and Puttie


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Poor Toby, his eye looks terrible!







I hope it gets better soon.







I never put any shampoos on the face except baby shampoo or some other kids shampoo and always tearless. I use two different ones, one for the face and one for the body.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Poor baby!!! I'm SO mad to hear what that product did!!









This is how I bathe Ollie--I have a double sink. On the left he stands in the empty sink. On the right I fill it with clean warm water. I take a plastic margerine tub and get him wet (he's afraid of the sprayer). Shampoo only from the neck back, rinse. Take a washcloth and soak it in the clear water, wash the face w/ washcloth. NO soap at all. I'm afraid of getting anything in his eyes or too much in his ears.

I hope your baby is feeling better SOON.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the information. I just gave Bogie a bath today. I never put shampoo on his face, but I must admit, that I'm not as careful with the rinsing. Sometimes the soapy water does run down his face. I never knew shampoo could cause so much damage. I will certainly be much more careful when I bath Bogie in the future.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, how awful!!! Poor Toby!!! I'm so sorry this happened to him!! Thank you so much for the warning!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> just plain jane mineral oil is all u need[/B]


Where would I find it? Is it something that would be in the eye care section of a pharmacy?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm so upset about this.. I'm so sorry this happened to your puppy , thanks for posting a picture of the product.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, Toby -- you poor baby! This hurts my heart to see you like this.







Thank goodness you have such a good mom to take you to the vet so quickly.

I know I've not been nearly careful enough with Noelle. 

Jaimie -- I'm with Ashley here -- I don't know where to get mineral oil. I'm guessing at a drug store like Walgreens or CVS? And, can you tell us how much to use and how you put it in their eyes? Doesn't it make the eyes all blurry and goopey? What is a good tearless shampoo to use on the face that is gentle but will still clean?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OH NO! I'm so sorry to hear about Toby's eye.







I'm glad you took him to the vet so quickly and they gave you some anti-biotics. We hope Toby feels better soon!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think any drug store would carry it....put a drop in each eye...it may be my the lotions and baby oils not sure....
ok i was just informed it will be in the section for constipation, immodium, metamucil...


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG Poor Toby! I can't believe it! I almost bought that stuff the other day! I hope your baby feels better soon!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All shampoos will cause eye abrasions if the dog is sensitive enough and the shampoo left in long enough. It's sometimes very difficult to even know there is soap in the eye(s) until it's too late. If you suspect irritation from shampoo you should keep them in a dark place and watch they don't scratch the eye until you can get to the vet. I don't think it's necessarily the brand of shampoo you used. Best to use non tearing shampoo on the face to lessen chances of irritation.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, the poor little boo boo. I hope Toby is feeling better real soon. I'm going to be much more careful from now on. Thanks for the info.

Linda


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh that is just awful!!! Poor poor poor Toby! 


I sure hope Toby will be ok. Please give him hugs and kisses from me, and keep us posted!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=309511
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In addition to the pharmacy stores mentioned you might also be able to find it in the grocery stores. It's usually next to the stomach or constipation medicines.

I'm sorry about Toby's eye. I hope it heals soon.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">AWW POOR Toby! I was just looking at that Shampoo at Gigi and Luca's the other day! I am gonna stop by there tomorrow and show Elizabeth your post. She would NOT want to carry a shampoo that can burn dog's eyes for sure I bet.

Thank you for sharing this information with us and I hope that Toby's eye gets better REAL fast, poor guy. I feel so baddly for him and you.

Melanie
</span>


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im sorry but i dont think it is fair to this shampoo company that they are being blamed for this...any shampoo with soap in it will do this.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I have to agree. Any soap in the eyes will cause an irritation and if the animal (or we) rub that eye, we get an abrasion.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope Toby feels better soon. 

I get really panicy when it comes to cleaning their eyes, as I'm scared to get any poo in them.


Gizmo woke up one morning with one eye half shut, yellow goo all over and I was like "WTH?" I took him into the vet and they put in the same liquid into his eyes that make it somewhat like a greenish glow, especially depending how the light hits it... so that I could see the damage done. He does this thing where he slides on his side, rubbing the sides of his face on the bed like he has an itch. That's how he probably did the damage. And they sent me home with some drops.

I once flicked a little metal piece into my eye and they put a liquid in it to see "the cut" but it could only be seen under those purple lights. The liquid was much like the liquid in a glow stick. 

Anyways, off topic there.. but hope all is well!!!!!!!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Gidget once had a shampoo burn from a shampoo that we had been using for years and years. Off to the vet, same green glow lookie lookie from the vet. Now all three have an ointment from the vet that they get a little dab of before a bath. Gidget is nearly 12 and this happened not even 6 months ago. Just had the exact right angle to get soap in her eyes. Freaked my hubby out, was so upset with himself. We both bathe her and it had never happened before. He really blamed himself. But it is tough, they tend to move around so we use a protective ointment now. 
Aimee


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

So sorry to hear about little Toby's experience with the shampoo. It must have really been a scare for you. Glad you were able to get him into the vet and have it checked out so quickly. I always use tearless shampoo around the head, eyes, muzzle and then other stuff on the body. I am so scared that they will move suddenly and some of the poo will get in the eyes. When Kallie had an eye infection, they put the yucky colored stuff in her eyes as well to make sure that her rubbing had not caused any damage. I was impressed the vet did it, seemed caring and thorough to me! Hope Toby heals quickly.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Jaimie for the mineral oil tip... I had never heard of that nor considered it. I tend to not wash near the eyes anyway, but it's good to know in the event that I need to wash closer some time.

If you're still watching the thread, is it okay to flush a dog's eye with a saline solution like you'd use on human eyes? Just curious... always good to know ahead of time what's okay and what likely isn't. 

And would massaging a couple drops of mineral oil into your dog's ears once in a while be at all helpful in keeping the ear healthy? Or is that something that doesn't translate from human to dog so nicely?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Thanks Jaimie for the mineral oil tip... I had never heard of that nor considered it. I tend to not wash near the eyes anyway, but it's good to know in the event that I need to wash closer some time.
> 
> If you're still watching the thread, is it okay to flush a dog's eye with a saline solution like you'd use on human eyes? Just curious... always good to know ahead of time what's okay and what likely isn't.
> 
> And would massaging a couple drops of mineral oil into your dog's ears once in a while be at all helpful in keeping the ear healthy? Or is that something that doesn't translate from human to dog so nicely?[/B]


to rinse the dogs eyes out u can use artificial tears...the human kind...its what we use to wash a dogs eyes out....as far as the ears...a dog ear wash is better to put in the ears...mineral oil will just make them greasy


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - poor toby - i feel so bad for him.







POOR BABY

I never knew you had to be so careful - I just go crazy lathering him up. I had been using J&J baby shampoo. 

I recently switched to the drs. foster and smith brightening and the oatmeal conditioner - and WE LOVE IT - Louis smells good for weeks (at least 2 or 3) and he looks SOOO white. And he doesn't have the "dog" smell at all!

Thanks for the warning - I think I'll stick to what I know.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

> to rinse the dogs eyes out u can use artificial tears...the human kind...its what we use to wash a dogs eyes out....as far as the ears...a dog ear wash is better to put in the ears...mineral oil will just make them greasy[/B]


Thanks again.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Hugs to Toby, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, poor Toby! I'm sorry he got soap in his eye and is in pain.







Seems like many shampoos/soaps could have the same effect, if they "snuck" into the eye.







Hugs to you and kisses to the little patient! Hope he's feeling better soon!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes for Toby. He is doing MUCH better today. He is able to fully open his eye today so I am hoping that is a good sign.

I posted this thread as a warning about this shampoo company. I know some may not agree with me, but I do believe it is this brand that did it. First of all, we have all gotten shampoo or soap in our eyes. I would venture to guess not many of us had to go to the emergency room over it. Secondly, I always use my own shampoo on him and have never had a problem like this. Lastly, I am assuming only a tiny bit got into his eye. If that is the case, can you imagine what would have happened if it had been much more?

Anyway, this thread was meant to be a warning about the shampoo and the company.

*If some of you feel it is wrong to blame this company, I have a whole bottle to send to you. Feel free to use it on your dog.*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Toby's eye is doing better!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am glad to hear that Toby is doing better.
I can understand how upset you must be over the entire situation. But I have to agree with others here who don't believe you can blame this shampoo company. There are many different things that different people and animals have different reactions to. Just like with food. Some get tear stains from certain ingredients, some don't. Some have reactions to certain brands of flea/tick treatments or heart worm meds, some don't. Just because you had not had any noticeable reactions prior to this, does that mean that this shampoo company has done something wrong? What about all the other people who have used this product without any adverse reactions? 
There are simply too many variables to zone in on one and arbitrarily determine that the company as an entirity has done something wrong. Just remember that what seems to be and what are are not always the same...


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> If some of you feel it is wrong to blame this company, I have a whole bottle to send to you. Feel free to use it on your dog.[/B]


Is that meant to be hurtful to some of us? I can appreciate you were upset that your dog was injured, and understand blaming the shampoo (even though I don't agree and believe that all shampoos/soaps can cause an eye irritation, especially if a dog has chronic dry eye--which is something you should have your veterinarian check out--tear production) but it sounds as if this is a nasty comment wishing harm to other people's dogs and that's just mean spirited.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> QUOTE





> If some of you feel it is wrong to blame this company, I have a whole bottle to send to you. Feel free to use it on your dog.[/B]


Is that meant to be hurtful to some of us? I can appreciate you were upset that your dog was injured, and understand blaming the shampoo (even though I don't agree and believe that all shampoos/soaps can cause an eye irritation, especially if a dog has chronic dry eye--which is something you should have your veterinarian check out--tear production) but it sounds as if this is a nasty comment wishing harm to other people's dogs and that's just mean spirited.
[/B][/QUOTE]







She didn't mean it in that way, I think she is just upset about Toby thats all..
ANDREA~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> QUOTE





> If some of you feel it is wrong to blame this company, I have a whole bottle to send to you. Feel free to use it on your dog.[/B]


Is that meant to be hurtful to some of us? I can appreciate you were upset that your dog was injured, and understand blaming the shampoo (even though I don't agree and believe that all shampoos/soaps can cause an eye irritation, especially if a dog has chronic dry eye--which is something you should have your veterinarian check out--tear production) but it sounds as if this is a nasty comment wishing harm to other people's dogs and that's just mean spirited.
[/B][/QUOTE]
i, for one, did not take it that way.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> QUOTE





> If some of you feel it is wrong to blame this company, I have a whole bottle to send to you. Feel free to use it on your dog.[/B]


Is that meant to be hurtful to some of us? I can appreciate you were upset that your dog was injured, and understand blaming the shampoo (even though I don't agree and believe that all shampoos/soaps can cause an eye irritation, especially if a dog has chronic dry eye--which is something you should have your veterinarian check out--tear production) but it sounds as if this is a nasty comment wishing harm to other people's dogs and that's just mean spirited.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I didn't take it this way either. Regardless of whether or not this particular brand is at fault, at the end of the day it doesn't matter - at the end of the day, poor little Toby suffered. I would feel the same.


Hope Toby is on the mend


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I hope you're all correct. It sure sounded to spiteful to me.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

You know what? You can take it how you want. I am done with this site.


----------



## Flick (Jun 22, 2005)

So sorry to know that that ingredient would do that. I use Castile soap for their faces and heads. It's for humans and can be bought at natural food stores and herb shops. I started using it in college for myself. It can be used to wash the whole body, shampoo your hair and brush your teeth. So I started using it on my dogs face and head. It is rather oily if not completely rinsed out but doesn't seem to hurt their eyes, in fact, they even like the taste. None fo my babies have had any adverse reactions to this.
Janet


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> You know what? You can take it how you want. I am done with this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










aww, don't leave.









i'm sorry toby was hurt.







how is he doing now?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> You know what? You can take it how you want. I am done with this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please dont, you have done so much for us all!! Not least the mammoth task of organising the Birthday exchange for everyone.

I hope you reconsider. I also hope Toby is doing well.


----------

